# RIU Festival?!



## imtylerdammit (Aug 6, 2008)

RIU should host a festival somewhere, inviting all RIU members and stoners! Not only could it be a fundraiser, concert, EPIC EVENT!, etc...it could be a chance for thousands of tokers to come together in a community event that will give memories that last forever. Not to mention the obvious advantages of having a large group. Activists for marijuana prohibition could speak. Members could meet and greet. 

Does anyone else think RIU should host such an event?


----------



## smartbadguy (Aug 14, 2008)

yea host it in canada


----------



## FarmerDave (Aug 14, 2008)

Lets do it in California....


----------



## reno420 (Aug 14, 2008)

it would be a international event


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 14, 2008)

smartbadguy said:


> yea host it in canada


*Quebec..................*


----------



## Otisâ¢Driftwood (Aug 14, 2008)

Quebec? .... Tabernack!!


----------



## Conoclast (Aug 14, 2008)

Holland  common sense lol, even though probabbly, as much as I would like to, I wouldn't be able to attend.


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 14, 2008)

OtisDriftwood;1181303 said:


> Quebec? .... Tabernack!!


*Funny one mon tabernac... +rep for the grin..... *


----------



## Otisâ¢Driftwood (Aug 14, 2008)

Something on a festival scale probably would never materialize but if it did i'd vote for Banff,AB. 

Another idea would be to pick a nice lake/camp ground and reserve all the sites ahead of time and just have a hippy smokefest out in the woods.


----------



## bonze309 (Aug 14, 2008)

half way in the mid west like INDIANA @ PINE LAKES they hav held hemp fest there manyof times


----------



## edux10 (Aug 14, 2008)

Not to bring everyone down but a thread like this usually pops up like every 2 weeks and everyone usually gets ticked off cuz we dont know where to do it, then when we agree or whatever people say not everyone can attend, yada yada yada etc, and it falls apart from there.


----------



## FarmerDave (Aug 14, 2008)

F thats, lets actually do it! Seriously... We could get so many people to go.... I think this shit is cool. It's like bidding for the olympics or something.....


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 14, 2008)

Lets have it in the place that grows the most WEED,CALI.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Aug 14, 2008)

No matter what its gunna be in the USA! We need something!


----------



## tsdriles06 (Aug 14, 2008)

Every Year in NY their is a Hippie Fest, everyone smokes and there are tents and huge bonfires and the police dont care. So it can be done
The easyest way to do it would be start a thread if you want in sign your name then if anyone knows of any place everyone talks about it. get a group that will set it up a date get everything together and then let everyone else know about it


----------



## imtylerdammit (Aug 14, 2008)

tsdriles06 said:


> Every Year in NY their is a Hippie Fest, everyone smokes and there are tents and huge bonfires and the police dont care. So it can be done
> The easyest way to do it would be start a thread if you want in sign your name then if anyone knows of any place everyone talks about it. get a group that will set it up a date get everything together and then let everyone else know about it



i agree with this! in this thread just say if youd go and name, lets say, four possible locations, in the USA. Sorry Canada :].
no names are needed...


----------



## tsdriles06 (Aug 15, 2008)

i want to go


----------

